# Bluestacks auf dem iPad 2 ?



## Metbier (7. September 2017)

Moin, mein Kumpel hat mir sein iPad hier gelassen das ich ihm das Bluestacks  auf sein iPad installiere. Das Bluestacks ist doch nur für den PC damit man Android Apps auf dem PC spielen kann die man sonst nur auf Android Smartphones nutzen kann!?

Ich hab versucht das Bluestacks auf dem IPad 2 runter zu laden aber er macht es nicht. Ich hab schon bisschen gegoogelt aber wirklich schlau bin ich nicht. Hab kein plan von Sachen aus dem Hause Apple. 
Weiß hier vielleicht jemand weiter wie man das Bluestacks auf dem iPad 2 istallieren kann damit man Android Apps auch auf dem Gerät spielen kann ?  

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Ahab (8. September 2017)

Hä... Ja, Bluestacks gibts meines Wissens nach nur für Windows. Dein Kumpel kann sein iPad wieder abholen.


----------



## Metbier (9. September 2017)

Das glaub ich auch, hieraus bin ich auch nicht schlau geworden, das iPad nimmt diese Soft nicht an die man sich laut Video runter laden soll.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4drVEqPOFLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (12. September 2017)

Sein Bekannter hat angeblich es auch hin bekommen Bluestacks auf sein iPhone 4 zu installieren, aber seit dem der bei ihm mal was geklaut hat haben die kein Kontakt mehr. Also gibt es eine Möglichkeit. Es soll wohl ein Programm geben das es zu lässt Android Programme auf der “i“ Elektronik zu installieren.


----------

